# Best rechargeable AA batteries?



## RMThompson (Nov 20, 2009)

So guys, what have YOU found to be the BEST rechargeable AA batteries for devices such as my SB-800 Nikon Flash? 

What are you using?


----------



## CWN (Nov 20, 2009)

Eneloop or Powerex

Eneloop are supposed to hold their charge longer, Powerex won't hold the charge (longer than a week usually) but deliver fast/consistent power.

If you know when you're shooting and charge before you go, I'd recommend Powerex with the Maha charger (expensive for a charger, but worth it).


----------



## Montana (Nov 20, 2009)

+1 for Eneloops!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 23, 2009)

I just use NiMH Energizers (2500 or 2700).  They are cheap and work pretty well.  

They do loose their charge, like most NiMH, so it would be nice to have some that do hold their charge (like the Eneloops).  But really, I charge all my batteries before a gig...and I'd probably do that even if I did have Eneloops...so it doesn't matter much to me.  

Keep in mind that having a good charger can make your 'battery workflow' a lot better.  
THIS ONE is good (it's the one I have)
THIS ONE is better.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 23, 2009)

I used 30min charged Duracells. I freeze them before the gig, then charge them. Blasting at 1/2-full power I can bang out the job like that (6-7hrs).


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 23, 2009)

ive heard a lot of good things about the eneloops


----------



## Overread (Nov 23, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Keep in mind that having a good charger can make your 'battery workflow' a lot better.



^^ This is very important - certainly keep away from the cheap regargers sold with batteries. Flashes put a lot of demand onto rechargable batteries with quick drain and thus a lot of recharge cycles, so a weak recharger will end up killing the life of your batteries very fast.
As for NiMH vs enloops I'd say that NiMH are good if you shoot specific days and know in advance so you can charge them up the night before, whilst enloops are far more grab and go friendly since they will retain charge between shoots. However always have a spare set of barreries on hand for when the do die.


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 23, 2009)

Overread said:


> As for NiMH vs enloops I'd say that NiMH are good if you shoot specific days and know in advance so you can charge them up the night before, whilst enloops are far more grab and go friendly since they will retain charge between shoots. However always have a spare set of barreries on hand for when the do die.



Enloops *are* NiMH batteries. They just hold their charge. There are plenty of NiMH batteries now that will also hold their charge. Low-resistance, no losing your charge after two days, and reasonable capacity. Great stuff. I have relatively cheap Panasonic NiMH's, and they work fine. (Better than fine; easily I can get 400 ETTL firings between 1/1 and 1/8ish on a 580EXII with one set.)

And actually, a "weak" recharger is a good thing. The slower the charge (with a lower amperage), the less stress put on the battery.


----------



## ssnxp (Nov 23, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > As for NiMH vs enloops I'd say that NiMH are good if you shoot specific days and know in advance so you can charge them up the night before, whilst enloops are far more grab and go friendly since they will retain charge between shoots. However always have a spare set of barreries on hand for when the do die.
> ...



Interesting, about the weak recharger thing. I was thinking about getting a Maha charger for my 12 Eneloops.


----------



## Overread (Nov 23, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> And actually, a "weak" recharger is a good thing. The slower the charge (with a lower amperage), the less stress put on the battery.



ahh I didn't quite mean weak in that regard  
I meant more the weaker design and construction chargers which often have a quick recharge but can lack on key features (some even lack a cutoff so will keep charging, and draining, the battery till you turn them off - not good for battery life)


----------



## musicaleCA (Nov 24, 2009)

Overread said:


> musicaleCA said:
> 
> 
> > And actually, a "weak" recharger is a good thing. The slower the charge (with a lower amperage), the less stress put on the battery.
> ...



Those tend to be the cheapo 1-hour charging chargers, not the ones that come with the batteries themselves, in my experience. If the company is selling the batteries along with the charger, it's in their interest to provide a decent charging unit (Panasonic's definitely stop charging when complete) so that the batteries don't fail prematurely.


----------



## xwu77845 (Nov 25, 2009)

Try to use quantum battery, you will never go back to use AAs. One time investment with Quantum battery 1+ with charger cost less than $90. I have several units for sale now.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jun 22, 2010)

I know this was an old thread but I did my first shoot with off camera flashes, I got 2 285Hv and got a good deal on sony Nimh 2500(adorama 2 for $4 with free shipping) It took a while before they were drained, I have a lacrosse 700, good charger, I dont know how I got it for $29 at amazon 2 months ago, I tried to find it again and its going for $89.
Well the sony Nimh did a pretty good job, they are less than 2 months old and maybe 3 charges at least, I did notice that when the flash stopped it was time to change the batteries, they were really hot, I let them cool off and placed them in the charger, I checked the charger one of them was NULL, I guess this one is not working anymore, any idea if there is warranty on these?
is there any good nimh chargers for less then $35?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2010)

THIS is the one I'd recommend.  It's just under $50, but there may be some other good deals on that site.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> THIS is the one I'd recommend.  It's just under $50, but there may be some other good deals on that site.



Thanks for the link Big Mike, what do you think about this one at amazon, i was looking to get a charger and some batteries, the sony ones(Nimh 2500) come up to $2 per battery, but this powerex( I believe is the same MAHA) is for 8 batteries and comes with 8 powerex Nimh 2700. 
That is $30 more but its double the charger and the batteries come up at $1.40.


----------



## ghache (Jun 22, 2010)

+1 Eneloop


----------



## myfotoguy (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with the Maha C9000. Also the eneloop's. The C9000 has some great features for reconditioning old batteries. I also have a LaCrosse BC900, but like the Maha because it will "discover" and start charging severely worn down batteries where the LaCrosse does not.

Thomas Distributing has been recommended by many, and their customer service is top notch. If you link to my blog below, there is a code for my blog readers to use, it gives you 5% off (full disclosure: it gives me nothing, I only wish, ha ha). I'm just a fan of them for their products and service and asked if I can put a link and if they wanted to offer some kind of discount. It's on the right side of the page.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Jun 22, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> I agree with the Maha C9000. Also the eneloop's. The C9000 has some great features for reconditioning old batteries. I also have a LaCrosse BC900, but like the Maha because it will "discover" and start charging severely worn down batteries where the LaCrosse does not.
> 
> Thomas Distributing has been recommended by many, and their customer service is top notch. If you link to my blog below, there is a code for my blog readers to use, it gives you 5% off (full disclosure: it gives me nothing, I only wish, ha ha). I'm just a fan of them for their products and service and asked if I can put a link and if they wanted to offer some kind of discount. It's on the right side of the page.



Thanks for the discount, their price looks good, I went with the deal at amazon charger and 8 powerex 2700 Nimh, whole package with shipping $79.20.


----------

